# goldfish for beginners



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

this is where people come and talk about........well..............goldfish!:fish:


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Ya don't say?

If your asking what would be good beginning goldfish, I would say comets. lol Cheap.
Lionheads can get expesieve, along with the other varities


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

oh, well.......i just have fantail goldfish.....comets r fun 2.i killed my 2 on accident, i forgot to dechlorinate the watr or somethin..........that was a long time ago, though


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

i cant get too many more fish, though, ill have to b spending my money on the horse im getting!pricy, and i may have to get rid of some, but i doubt it, goldfish stuff, luckily, is cheap!lol! otherwise, somethin might go wrong!(i have the pic of the new horse if anyone wants to see it, its my avatar, that was alittle off- subject, though!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

i no where ur coming from w/ the lionheads bein cheap, lol. the one im getting is 28.00, luckily my dads buying it for me, to help me get over my uncles death on 10/28/06.as long as it aint my money!LOL!!!!!!


----------



## igauresh (Nov 28, 2006)

Are the lionheads easier to care for? I have problems with takin gcare of goldfishes or maybe I just need to consider a lot of things before taking care of one. What are the best goldfish for beginners like me?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Well what do you have for a tank, filteration, etc.
plenty of aeration is important for goldfish


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nothing smaller then a 10 gal for one goldfish to start and upgrade to 20 asap. NO BOWLS!! Declore the water, completely cycle the tank before you get the fish. Keep the tank clean with vacuums and water changes and keep up with the water conditions. Keep the temp around 68 degrees and feed a variety of sinking pellets and fresh food. 
Comets are good to start with. They are cheap and pretty hardy. Once you "get your feet wet" with the easy fish you may want to get a larger tank and try some of the fancier varieties.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

a friend said lionheads r easy. i dont no, though, theyre kinda big at petsmart......


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Are you upgrading your tanks soon? They are all insanely overstocked

Seeing as this is a thread about goldfish, and the general rule is 15 gallons for every goldfish... you should only have 2 in the 30 gallon.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing GS.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

hoofclopson, you have certainly been posting a lot in many areas... lol


Anyway, Goldfish produce an enormous amount of waste, as well grow to the size of a football or so (Not commonly due to stunting). For two small goldfish I would recommend 15-20 gallon tank for (1-2 inch) goldfish excluding tail. This allows them to grow for a short time before you need to upgrade. Once they hit 3+ inches you might as well think about investing, most fancy goldfish ideally require 30-40 gallons of water per fish once they reach adult size. 

So in your case, I would really recommend either a 29 gallon for short term, or go ahead and invest in a 50, or 56 column (petsmart has these, since your already talking about them.)

Goldfish can live 30-40 years if taken care of properly, and can nearly be a lifetime companion. So take care of your golden friends.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

ya. i have some goldfish. theyre fantail goldfishes. but, my mom doesnt want them anymore, so im giving them to my grandmas friend. along with my frog. the only thing i can keep is my 2" green spotted pufferfish, Puffy. so, very sad for me.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

